# What do bees do at night?



## splank

I was just wondering if they sleep or rest or what? I know they come in from foraging. Does the queen cease egg laying or is that 24/7?


Thanks


----------



## SlickMick

I hope mine dont go partying or boozing but get an early night instead 

Mick


----------



## garprob

My bees lately have been fanning the honey at night to evaporate the moisture. I can hear the buzz from 5 feet away!


----------



## BonnieBee

My understanding is that since it's pitch-black inside the hive, night or day makes no difference; hive activities are 24/7.
I have no idea what the foragers do while they wait for daybreak. They're most likely the ones we see hanging out at the entrance (bearding) during the evenings.


----------



## beebiker

ive noticed they are drying honey like garprod said, but they build comb as well, once they start on a bar in my tbh it seems to go amazingly fast. and with everyone pitching in at night it is amazing what they can acomplish in little to no time. i peek in thru my observation window in the evenings and am always surprised at how much honey i can see shining in the light of the flashlight :applause:

zbiker


----------



## Ross

Sting......


----------



## devdog108

long smokes......


----------



## berkshire bee

Open the hive and look with a nice bright flashlight. JUST KIDDING. Don't try this at home.


----------



## EastSideBuzz

I can tell you they don't fly. They only crawl. I have carried many a bee into the house when I am working on the hive to late into the evening and they wind up on the back of my shirt. They take to flight in the house and my 8 year old daughter takes to flight out of the room. Never see that girl move so fast


----------



## Dr.Wax

I think there is greatly diminished activity by MOST of the bees- especially foragers. I have had some stragglers which forgot to return to the nest after drinking at a community feeder in my garage..since they don't fly at night they just literally hung out until morning.

Obviously they can see in the dark from bands of light invisible to humans because they work quite well in the hive during the day. When the sun goes down completely I suspect much of the works stops.


----------



## NorthWest_bee_guy

Bees do not sleep they regulate the hive temp and do house work they never sleep!


----------



## BEES4U

Here is some more information:
The dynamics of sleep-like behaviour in honey bees

http://www.websciences.org/cftemplate/NAPS/archives/indiv.cfm?ID=20033433
Ernie


----------



## Bemused

NorthWest_bee_guy said:


> Bees do not sleep they regulate the hive temp and do house work they never sleep!


I have seen bees apparently resting in a quiet corner apparently sleeping. In about half an hour they would bee gone. I wouldn't put more than a fiver on that they were not sleeping


----------



## HTB

I know it's not the norm but I have seen a few bees working flowers in my blueberry field well in to the night. I like to think there are a few that just like the solitude of working alone. We also have a few show up in the house at night after they get through a hole in the screen or something, drawn to the lights of course.


----------



## Boondocks

I believe mine read "How To Teach That Beekeeper A Thing Or Two".


----------

